# Web Site redirection



## jet1959mo (Jul 2, 2014)

I use Google Chrome for my browser and at 400am this morning I came to the site and was redirected to a nasty page telling me my java was out of date (nasty as in asking to download a simple virus disguised as a java update). I have computer experience and schooling of years that alerted me to these nasty little tricks. If I were the owner of this site, I would get in touch with the web hosting company and complain because it is part of their ad hosting causing this. I truly hope anyone visiting this site never does what the redirection says. The only way to get out of it is to force close the browser and hope it doesn't do it on the next visit. I actually had to come to the site from my email the site sent me because every time I came straight to the site it redirected me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2014)

I got burnt by this! I thought it was Legit and after two days of messing around got back to Google getting rid of some BS search engine called Tuvaro.  I lost 4 years of Bookmarks including Recipes and important sites I use daily with no way to get them back!. This sucks! I have tried restoring to an earlier date with no help. Anybody know how to get Bookmarks back???...JJ


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 2, 2014)

This Firefox page might help

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/restore-bookmarks-from-backup-or-move-them


----------



## jet1959mo (Jul 2, 2014)

Depends on which browser your using. Internet Explorer, right click in the browser check Favorites Bar and menu bar. Chrome, click the 3 lines in the upper right corner for settings. You can also check your Documents folder to see if they are still in the Favorites folder. By all means, do not uninstall the browser your using.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 2, 2014)

I was guessing Firefox since CJJ mentioned Bookmarks; it would have been Favorites in IE.

Those of you running Windows can set a "restore point" when everything is fine. It's basically a snapshot of all your settings like browser home pages, etc. Then you should be able to return to normal after you blunder into one of those traps and suddenly find yourself with a handy new toolbar you didn't ask for. That's always a bad sign.

I took an old Vaio offline because I couldn't get rid of a browser-redirect bug. When I would go to any search site, all of the results were links to commercial sites related to the search term. That was annoying, but the real danger is the probability of a keystroke tracker that captures login/pass combinations.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions but I was using GoogleChrome and went back to Chrome except my bookmarks on Chrome were gone. All it said was Import bookmarks. The choice was from Internet Explorer. Only problem is I have not used IE in a few years so all the new Bookmarks were lost. I checked Favorites  but all that is there is the stuff from IE nothing new. It may be because my daughter thought she was helping and imported the old bookmarks from IE.  

Anyplace else to look for the most recent bookmarks? I tryed restoring to an old date but no bookmarks. I gues I can try restoring to an even older date and see what happens...JJ


----------

